

Start-Up Junkies: Reality TV show about starting up.  - alaskamiller
http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewTVSeason?i=276495096&id=276486228&s=143441

======
dejb
"We are unable to find iTunes on your computer."

Is there any other source?

------
vlad
<http://www.mojohd.com/mojoseries/startupjunkies/>

These are eight episodes following Earth Class Mail -
<http://earthclassmail.com> . In a clip on the first link I mentioned, the
founder says they have 1,000 users and shows what their future facility will
be. So, if this has some high profile startups, and shows them way back when,
before they got 13 million in Venture Capital, that is even more exciting.

~~~
alaskamiller
<http://www.techcrunch.com/tag/earthclassmail/>

------
oldgregg
Neat concept... although,

1) earthclassmail came across as 45-yr-old snore-me-to-sleep self-absorbed
douchebags.

2) They made a total mockery of themselves by switching from open source to
microsoft because open source "won't scale." So cute.

3) I had no sympathy for any of the characters and found myself cheering at
every failure and misstep.

I read somewhere that the producers were wanting to do another season with a
younger startup, could be interesting.

------
vlad
So I just watched all 8 episodes. I think it's interesting, especially the
ending where (SPOILER ALERT BEYOND THIS POINT) half if not most of the initial
executives leave after 0-7 months.

------
jasonlbaptiste
this is an absurd company. would love to see a yc company do something like
this with 20k, smart hackers, and an intuitive plan vs 20 million. thoughts?

~~~
SirWart
I think you'd need more than 20k simply because of the equipment to sort and
scan mail.

------
dshah
It's a decent show (get it on Comcast HD here in Boston).

But, I think it's silly for MojoHD not to offer the early episodes on their
website.

------
getp
It's available only in the US store.

------
alaskamiller
Not an affiliate link; just saw this pop up in iTunes Store.

